# oh well



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I am a little disappointed. The viginia silvarado was supposse to come today , it didn't. Oh well I guess it will be here Friday. I post again here when it arrives.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah the old waiting for the goods to be delivered game, I know it well 

Here's hoping to Friday, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Happy New Year to all


----------

